# glass lid and brace questions



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 72" tank (made by Hagen) that has no brace (it's designed to not require one). The glass lid that is designed for this tank is a total PITA to install and remove. It's the kind that slides open rather than having hinged lids and is in three 23.5" long sections that span across the length of the tank.

I might end up having a lot of rocks in the tank and will need to be able to move them around or remove them when doing routine cleaning. This is going to be hard to achieve with the lid I have.

If the tank had two braces, it would make it possible to remove one section of the glass lid at a time rather than somehow try to remove all three sections at once (as it seems is necessary with the current design). This would be a much more practical option for dealing with the rocks.

I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered a similar problem and if you have suggestions for how to resolve it.

Thanks.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure exactly what type of lid you're refferring to, but perhaps you could simply install a glass brace and use a conventional lid?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Like you said, I'd silicone some glass braces in, get glass cut to fit.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

OK. Can someone point me in the right direction around how to set up one or more glass braces?

I'm thinking the brace should be 3" wide and be the same thickness as the glass on the tank.

Is it just a flat piece siliconed to the inside of the tank below the plastic ledge on the top trim?

Should the tank be filled part way to get an accurate measurement or do you get the measurement with the tank empty?

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As long as you have a lip on the tank trim, why not just lay the glass braces on top of the lip at the appropriate distance to use glass lids. You would be able to remove all the glass that way to allow you to have access to the entire tank when adding rock or large decor.

For a large tank, I would use 3/16" glass for the lids and braces.

Dee


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Deeda said:


> As long as you have a lip on the tank trim, why not just lay the glass braces on top of the lip at the appropriate distance to use glass lids. You would be able to remove all the glass that way to allow you to have access to the entire tank when adding rock or large decor.
> 
> For a large tank, I would use 3/16" glass for the lids and braces.
> 
> Dee


Dee, are you suggesting that I don't silicone the braces into place but just lay them on the lip or that I silicone the glass brace to the plastic trim above the lip?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

zimmy said:


> ... or that I silicone the glass brace to the plastic trim above the lip?


Anyone? Can I silicone the glass brace to the plastic trim above the lip?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The brace should sit on the lip so if you tried to slide it, it could move sideways but not forward or backward. Silicone to the lip. I would have it cut to leave a small gap at each end of the brace so there's no contact between the edge of the brace and the trim, say an 1/8th of an inch. If the tank does flex, the brace won't snap if and when you empty it. You may want to measure tank width where you're putting the braces with the tank half empty and full so you know how much, if any, the tank flexes.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks GTZ! That's exactly the kind of guidance I was looking for. I will do as you've advised.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry I didn't respond earlier Zimmy but it appears GTZ gave you the answer I was going to give but did it better because of the pictures. :lol:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Deeda said:


> Sorry I didn't respond earlier Zimmy but it appears GTZ gave you the answer I was going to give but did it better because of the pictures. :lol:


No worries, Dee. You've helped me plenty over the last few months.


----------



## lr_olek (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

